# Hello All



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Welcome Pauper. I'm also a new member.Sorry, I can't help you out with the skiff make. Are you going to try to register it as a" home made"? What kind of modifications plans do you have?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2018)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome! This is a complete Hail Mary guess based on the flare in pic 3 - Ashcraft clone?

BUT! I am looking forward to your restoration/rebuild thread in the Bragging Section!


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Before you put a lot of money into restoring it, get a title for it. Call the FWC and tell them you need an Other Than Homemade Vessel Inspection. They will send an officer out to look at the boat, and if he cannot determine who the owner is and their is no evidence of fraud, DHMV will most likely issue you a title for the boat. Works with old boats like that where there is no evidence of fraud or theft. It is best that they look at it before you start stripping and covering up any identifiers on the boat. Don't register it as Homemade, since no matter how many modifications you make to the vessel it is not a homemade vessel, and when you go to register the boat you would have to sign an affidavit swearing to the fact that you manufactured it. If you have any questions, PM me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2018)

Steve_Mevers said:


> Before you put a lot of money into restoring it, get a title for it. Call the FWC and tell them you need an Other Than Homemade Vessel Inspection. They will send an officer out to look at the boat, and if he cannot determine who the owner is and their is no evidence of fraud, DHMV will most likely issue you a title for the boat. Works with old boats like that where there is no evidence of fraud or theft. It is best that they look at it before you start stripping and covering up any identifiers on the boat. Don't register it as Homemade, since no matter how many modifications you make to the vessel it is not a homemade vessel, and when you go to register the boat you would have to sign an affidavit swearing to the fact that you manufactured it. If you have any questions, PM me.


This^^^!


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

If the HIN ia still on the transom (generally in the upper starboard quadrant) that should tell you the manufacturer and the month & year of manufacture.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

hipshot said:


> If the HIN ia still on the transom (generally in the upper starboard quadrant) that should tell you the manufacturer and the month & year of manufacture.


All boats manufactured after 72, should have a HIN.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Steve_Mevers said:


> Before you put a lot of money into restoring it, get a title for it. Call the FWC and tell them you need an Other Than Homemade Vessel Inspection. They will send an officer out to look at the boat, and if he cannot determine who the owner is and their is no evidence of fraud, DHMV will most likely issue you a title for the boat. Works with old boats like that where there is no evidence of fraud or theft. It is best that they look at it before you start stripping and covering up any identifiers on the boat. Don't register it as Homemade, since no matter how many modifications you make to the vessel it is not a homemade vessel, and when you go to register the boat you would have to sign an affidavit swearing to the fact that you manufactured it. If you have any questions, PM me.


Also, if the boat was titled in any state and the previous owner just cannot find the title, all you have to do is get an application for a replacement title and have him sign it then send it into the state where it was title. By far that is the easiest way to get a title.


----------



## Pauper_of_the_Surf (Dec 15, 2018)

Steve_Mevers said:


> Before you put a lot of money into restoring it, get a title for it. Call the FWC and tell them you need an Other Than Homemade Vessel Inspection. They will send an officer out to look at the boat, and if he cannot determine who the owner is and their is no evidence of fraud, DHMV will most likely issue you a title for the boat. Works with old boats like that where there is no evidence of fraud or theft. It is best that they look at it before you start stripping and covering up any identifiers on the boat. Don't register it as Homemade, since no matter how many modifications you make to the vessel it is not a homemade vessel, and when you go to register the boat you would have to sign an affidavit swearing to the fact that you manufactured it. If you have any questions, PM me.


Thanks for the heads up I will definitely follow up on that.


----------



## Pauper_of_the_Surf (Dec 15, 2018)

Steve_Mevers said:


> Before you put a lot of money into restoring it, get a title for it. Call the FWC and tell them you need an Other Than Homemade Vessel Inspection. They will send an officer out to look at the boat, and if he cannot determine who the owner is and their is no evidence of fraud, DHMV will most likely issue you a title for the boat. Works with old boats like that where there is no evidence of fraud or theft. It is best that they look at it before you start stripping and covering up any identifiers on the boat. Don't register it as Homemade, since no matter how many modifications you make to the vessel it is not a homemade vessel, and when you go to register the boat you would have to sign an affidavit swearing to the fact that you manufactured it. If you have any questions, PM me.


This was all the information I could find on FWC's website. https://myfwc.com/boating/waterway/derelict-vessels/claims-process-faqs/

Apparently 45-120 days to do the investigation and $300-600 for the cost of the investigation. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Pauper_of_the_Surf said:


> This was all the information I could find on FWC's website. https://myfwc.com/boating/waterway/derelict-vessels/claims-process-faqs/
> 
> Apparently 45-120 days to do the investigation and $300-600 for the cost of the investigation. That's ridiculous.


You looked up the wrong information, the poster is not trying to claim a derelict vessel, he is attempting to get a title for a boat that he owns. Big difference. The Other Than Homemade Boat Inspection is free, the best case they recommend a title be issued, the worst case they deny it. Based on the age and intrinsic value of the boat I would think they will go ahead and issue a title.


----------



## Pauper_of_the_Surf (Dec 15, 2018)

Steve_Mevers said:


> You looked up the wrong information, the poster is not trying to claim a derelict vessel, he is attempting to get a title for a boat that he owns. Big difference. The Other Than Homemade Boat Inspection is free, the best case they recommend a title be issued, the worst case they deny it. Based on the age and intrinsic value of the boat I would think they will go ahead and issue a title.


I posted the above information, the original poster. Thanks for the info you sent me in pm!


----------

